# Black Screen After CPU Upgrade.



## Kagerusui (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi, I have a HP laptop dv9740us with a T5450 CPU. with a _HP 461069-001 INTE CPU DV6700 DV9700 Series Motherboard_

I bought a new CPU (_Intel Core 2 Duo T9400 2.53GHz 6MB L2 Cache Socket P 35W_) and installed it.

After I booted up my PC, it just stays on with a black screen.
I can hear the fan working and other lights on, but nothing on the screen...

Help please...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Email HP support and ask them if the T9400 is supported, they are usually very good at supplying that info. I don't think it will be.


----------



## Kagerusui (Oct 27, 2005)

Kinda late now, but thanks a lot! lol. CPU was not supported by motherboard even though HP themselves told me that it was...

:::This is just a Thanks Post:::


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's often the issue with trying to upgrade laptops and OEM PC's, it turns into a trial and error experiment.


----------

